# Wed. Evening ride out of Alki?



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Anybody fancy an evening ride tomorrow night? The weather's supposed to be perfect . I go with a few guys every Wednesday (used to be an official Cascade ride - when they discontinued it, a few of us locals just kept showing up). 

Meet at 6:30PM (EDIT: MOVED TO 6:00PM as daylight gets shorter) at the junction of California and Admiral. Go 30-40 miles, not a beginner ride but not a total hammer-fest. Lights recommended at this time of year.

Followed by brews and food at some local establishment.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Rain Check.....*

This sounds like some Wednesday evening good clean fun. A little out of my neighborhood but I'll keep this in the radar. How would I get from E. Marginal (Plant 2) to your gathering point at Admiral and California (via bicycle)? One thought is over the Oxbow bridge, into S. Park, Up Cloverdale, and approach from White Center. Do you keep this up into October?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Tomorrow (Wednesday) is supposed to be clear - anybody up to joining us on our Wed. Nighter is welcome.

If you came to the PNW RBR ride last Saturday - expect a similar ride (maybe a touch more mellow?). Followed by brews and burgers.

We are a fair-weathered group, so rain cancels, but we will go out if it's just cold.

We'll probably only be running this regularly through October, so get in on the fun while you still can!

(I've got extra lights if anybody needs to borrow one).

6:00PM, corner of California and Admiral.

google maps link: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...122.385077&spn=0.010218,0.027595&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Would Elliot Bay Brewery be the likely post-ride destination?  Loves me some dry-hopped IPA!

Well, I have a tail light but no headlight. If I can get a "hall pass" from the wife I may show up. 

Bradley

P.S. I actually used to live in West Seattle (kinda down by Westwood Village) but that was waaaay before I got into cycling.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm on the fence*

If it is not raining in the a.m. I will ride to work. This would make it hard to catch up with an evening ride. Rain in morning? I might show. Do you have a route plan in mind?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

MisterAngular said:


> Would Elliot Bay Brewery be the likely post-ride destination?  Loves me some dry-hopped IPA!
> 
> Well, I have a tail light but no headlight. If I can get a "hall pass" from the wife I may show up.


My wife loves Elliot Bay Brewery. 

I'll bring an extra headlight just in case.



Fordy said:


> Do you have a route plan in mind?


Last week we went north to Ballard / Golden Gardens, so this week we will likely head East to Mercer Island, or maybe South along the water to Seahurst.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Parking?*

Looks like I could park at the Safeway. Where do you guys circle up?


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

I just got back from a hard 18 miles around Tacoma. Kinda tired now. I may hop in the car and head up here in a few. If I start to bonk, I'll just peel off and call it a night.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Fordy said:


> Looks like I could park at the Safeway. Where do you guys circle up?


Yes - The Safeway just closed for renovation, so the parking lot should be empty. We meet at the Chevron on the corner.



MisterAngular said:


> I just got back from a hard 18 miles around Tacoma. Kinda tired now. I may hop in the car and head up here in a few. If I start to bonk, I'll just peel off and call it a night.


Hope to see you there! If you're having a hard time, we'll slow up. This is definitely a social ride.

Anybody need a headlight?


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry I missed you guys. Got there about 15 minutes late. Rode just under 22 miles solo, mainly around West Seattle, then got a beer and a reuben at the brewpub... a nice reward. 40 miles total today. Not a bad start to the month of September.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry we missed you! We had a good time. Fordy showed up, but he went ahead when we got to Seward Park. We stopped for water and a flat tire, and never saw him again.

Glad you enjoyed the bewpub. If the weather is good next week, we'll do it again!


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

I hammered pretty good for a stint up Lk Wa. Blvd. When I realized nobody was there I slowed to a stop. Then wasn't sure if you may have taken 52nd St. In which case I needed to keep going. My confusion..... I probably missed the best part of the ride. I just continued through I90 tunnel, Dearborn, 4th S., 1st S. Bridge, and back tracked from there. Will try it again...It was a good ride


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Weather report for tomorrow looks really nice!

Who's up for a ride?!


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

Brought my bike to work with me.....I'm a definite maybe....


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks like 7 or 8 of us may show up. Could be the last perfect evening weather of the summer. You don't want to miss this!


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

Not gonna make it......I hope it isn't end of season....


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Would have loved to join you guys but my proximity was about 2600 miles to the Southwest of Seattle.  Saw lots of tri-athelete guys training on their bikes on the Big Island of Hawaii but I didn't have time to do any riding myself. This is the first full week off cycling I've had since January, I believe! Anyway... looks like some decent weather in the next week, so maybe week I'll make it up there after work.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Weather looks great for tonight!


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Can't make it. Company outing to the local bowling alley here in Tacoma at 4 PM. Oh boy. 

Going out for a lunch ride now, though. 2 laps around the park (Pt. Defiance) and back oughta be about 22.5 miles.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

It was a beautiful night for a ride! Temps stayed mild until the end. Hope this weather stays for a while!


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Beautiful afternoon weather lately but, man, are the days ever getting shorter!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, we rode most of the time in the dark. So lights are definitely mandatory. A bunch of us have MagicShines wich are hella bright, so we totally light up the road and blind oncoming cars.


----------

